# My puppy just ate a diaper!



## jmhoops (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a 14 week old puppy that just carried in the outer shell of a disposable diaper. I cannot find the inside of it anywhere, (the absorbent part), so I'm assuming he ate it. I called the vet and they said he should be fine, just keep an eye on him and call them back if he's vomiting, etc. Have you ever had experience with this and should I do something for him? I don't want a very sick or dead puppy. He's acting ok and taking a nap right now, but it's only been about 30 minutes since he brought me what was left of the diaper.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

He should be fine... you might have to help pull some of it out of his butt though when he poops it out as some might get stuck lol ICK


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

OMG my my pitbull puppies used to do that and they would even pull off my daughters diapers, they were OK so I think all will be OK.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Do not pull ANYTHING out of a dogs rear if he is pooping
Did the vet say anything about giving bread or other bulk to keep things moving asap?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

oh , poop . What was in the diaper ? What was the material which causes it to swell and absorb. I am thinking if the diaper was dry (not urine wet) there might be swelling inside the gut , which can't pass .

hope some other people contribute .

myself? I would be going to the vet and having an x ray done .


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

carmspack said:


> oh , poop . What was in the diaper ? What was the material which causes it to swell and absorb. I am thinking if the diaper was dry (not urine wet) there might be swelling inside the gut , which can't pass .
> 
> hope some other people contribute .
> 
> myself? I would be going to the vet and having an x ray done .


I'm totally with you on this one!! Some of those diapers really swell when wet, and it's going to get wet inside the dog. Plus, some have materials that may cause problems with the dog's gut- like chemical things. I'd take the dog to a vet.


----------



## jmhoops (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you all! The vet didn't seem too worried about it. Said to call or bring him in if he starts to have problems, but he should be fine. I asked if I should avoid giving water/food to avoid the swelling up, and they said no, just carry on as normal. I don't know about that.... 
I'm thinking it was a wet diaper he got out of the garbage, he can't get into the other ones that are in the package. I don't know how I missed that one, I usually take the diapers out to the trash in the garage immediately to avoid this.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Have to admit no experience there; I used cloth diapers with my kids even though they were making paper ones back then. Saved a ton of money!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

jmhoops said:


> Thank you all! The vet didn't seem too worried about it. Said to call or bring him in if he starts to have problems, but he should be fine. I asked if I should avoid giving water/food to avoid the swelling up, and they said no, just carry on as normal. I don't know about that....
> I'm thinking it was a wet diaper he got out of the garbage, he can't get into the other ones that are in the package. I don't know how I missed that one, I usually take the diapers out to the trash in the garage immediately to avoid this.


Please go buy a diaper genie today. That will ensure that no more diapers end up in your pup's mouth. Keep it in the baby's room with a gate across it.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

My dog has eaten 4 sponges. It doesn't seem to matter where I put them, she would find them and eat them (they are now in a cabinet with a baby lock). Never had any problems passing them. But I watched her like a hawk. If she ever seemed to be having problems I would have taken her to the vet ASAP. 

I would agree with your vet, just watch him for a bit. If he doesn't have any bowel movements, or if he seems to be straining, or if you see any blood I would take him in. Or if you are really worried take him in for an x-ray just to be safe. In the mean time, secure the garbage and don't let the puppy out of your sight.


----------



## hologrammoth (Jan 30, 2013)

Abby142 said:


> My dog has eaten 4 sponges. It doesn't seem to matter where I put them, she would find them and eat them (they are now in a cabinet with a baby lock).


Totally off topic, but one of my cats is *obsessed* with sponges. I have to hide otherwise she will rip it to pieces or take it down to the basement.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I had a border collie when my son's were small that was obsessed with getting to their dirty diapers and eating the inside out. 
No telling how many he ate, and he always did fine. 
I asked someone who works with dogs why he was so obsessed with the dirty diapers and only the dirty diapers. He said the dog could be treating my kids like they were puppies and cleaning up the area of stool and such is one thing they do. I don't' know if that is true or not. 
That border collie was Great with the boys and I've always said was the best Nanny my kids could of ever had.


----------



## jmhoops (Jan 4, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> Have to admit no experience there; I used cloth diapers with my kids even though they were making paper ones back then. Saved a ton of money!


 
Actually, I used cloth diapers for him up until a little while ago. It did save a lot of money and I loved them! Just bought disposables recently. He is starting to potty train now. 

So far, so good. He is doing fine and no problems. Thank you all. I will make sure there are no more that he can find.


----------



## OffgridAlex (Dec 11, 2012)

My pup has had bites of a few different diapers (nappies over here) and been fine. Pretty sure they are not toxic but just keep an eye that he is still pooping to schedule over the next few days. 

Dogs are gross.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> Have to admit no experience there; I used cloth diapers with my kids even though they were *making paper ones* back then. Saved a ton of money!


Made me think of wrapping our kids bottoms up in the brown paper book covers we used to get in school. :spittingcoffee:


----------

